# Du lịch ngoài nước > Điểm đến > Châu Âu >  Những vùng đất xinh đẹp của nước Đức

## nguyetnt

Với những truyền thống văn hóa lâu đời, những hoạt động cưỡi ngựa sôi nổi, những cuộc hành trình bằng xe đạp dạo quanh các con đường có cây cối xanh tươi, những tòa lâu đài cổ kính, vùng Munsterland thật hấp dẫn du khách. Các thành phố Munster, Warendorf, Gronau đều là những điểm du lịch không thể bỏ qua khi bạn đến vùng đất này.

Vùng Münsterland nằm ở khu vực Tây Bắc nước Đức nổi tiếng với nhiều tòa lâu đài cổ kính, cùng nhiều con đường dành cho người thích dạo chơi bằng xe đạp. Trên khắp vùng Münsterland có hơn 100 tòa lâu đài vẫn còn nguyên vẹn như xưa. Sự hiện diện của chúng là một trong những yếu tố lôi cuốn du khách đến với vùng đất này. Địa hình bằng phẳng, cảnh quan xinh đẹp mang đậm phong cách của miền quê khiến nơi đây trở thành điểm đến thú vị đối với những người yêu thích tự nhiên.






Thành phố Münster được xem là trái tim của vùng Münsterland. Trải qua các cuộc chiến tranh, Münster gần như bị phá hủy hoàn toàn. Sau những nỗ lực tái xây dựng, thành phố đã dần được hồi sinh và phát triển mạnh mẽ hơn trước.

Tòa thị chính là một trong những công trình nổi tiếng nhất ở thành phố Münster. Bên trong tòa nhà này có một căn phòng diễn ra lễ ký kết chấm dứt cuộc chiến tranh tôn giáo nổi tiếng kéo dài 30 năm giữa nhiều cường quốc châu Âu, từ năm 1618 đến năm 1648. Tòa nhà giờ đây đã trở thành một chứng tích lịch sử thu hút sự chú ý của nhiều khách tham quan.

Nhà thờ St. Lambert's với một tòa tháp rất cao cũng là danh thắng của thành phố Münster. Cách nay 500 năm, người ta từng treo xác chết trong những cái lồng bằng sắt bên hiên nhà thờ.


Nhà thờ St. Lambert's
Ở Münster có nhiều trường đại học, nên đường phố luôn đông đúc người trẻ tuổi. Thành phố này còn có nhiều trung tâm văn hóa. Pablo Picasso là một trong những viện bảo tàng nổi tiếng nhất trong số 30 viện bảo tàng ở thành phố Münster.

Thành phố Warendorf được nhiều người biết đến với những hoạt động trên lưng ngựa. Hình ảnh những con ngựa hiện diện khắp nơi trong thành phố này. Chúng là một phần trong cuộc sống của người dân nơi đây. Đến với thành phố Warendorf, bạn đừng bỏ qua cơ hội tham gia những cuộc phiêu lưu trên lưng ngựa. Vào cuối tháng 9 hằng năm, bầu không khí của thành phố trở nên sôi động với các cuộc diễu hành có những chú ngựa tham gia.










Thành phố Warendorf được nhiều người biết đến với những hoạt động trên lưng ngựa
Đi xa hơn nữa, chúng ta sẽ đến thành phố Gronau nằm gần biên giới với Hà Lan. Thành phố nhỏ này có truyền thống âm nhạc lâu đời. Ở đây có cả một viện bảo tàng Pop Rock. Viện bảo tàng này là đứa con tinh thần của ngôi sao nhạc rock nổi tiếng Udo Lindenberg – người được sinh ra ở thành phố Gronau. Đây là điểm tham quan hấp dẫn đối với những ai yêu âm nhạc. Đến đây, bạn sẽ được tìm hiểu rất nhiều sự kiện âm nhạc diễn ra trong thế kỷ XX. Viện bảo tàng Pop Rock còn trưng bày nhiều di vật của các ngôi sao âm nhạc , trong đó có chiếc áo sơ mi của Jimi Hendrix hay chiếc áo khoác của Elvis Presley.

Ngay giữa lòng thành phố Münster có một khu vườn rất đẹo. Vườn cảnh này nằm trong khuôn viên của trường đại học Westfälische Wilhelms. Du khách có thể tham quan khu vườn thoải mái. Vườn có hơn 800 loài thực vật. Giữa vườn có một khối đá kỳ lạ. Khi đưa đầu vào lỗ hổng giữa khối đá, bạn sẽ nghe tiếng vo ve như âm thanh do một bầy ong tạo ra


 Nguồn: Sotaydulich.com

----------


## h20love

Đức đẹp thật đấy, bao giờ có ziền sang đây nhỉ

----------


## lunas2

đạp xe ở kìa lãng mạn thiệt

----------


## khanhszin

nhìn m nghĩ đến mấy phim hoạt hình Búp bê babay có hoàng tử cưỡi ngữa đến đón công chúa

----------


## pigcute

Thanh bình, văn minh !

----------


## jhonnyboy

Thanh bình thơ mộng
Sống ở đây suốt cũng được

----------


## vaga_pro2006

châu Âu kiến trúc thật đẹp

----------

